# Tow Behind Salt Spreader



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi everyone... I was wondering if someone could help. I am looking for a tow behind salt spreader. One that will hook up to a receiver hitch on a pickup truck. It seems like a reasonable idea, but after searching all over, I have found a few ideas...mostly to spread seed or fertilizer. I need something that will allow me to take on and remove and still have access to the pick up bed, and tailgate. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Dave you could get a swing mount tailgate spreader and that would be much easier than towing a drop spreader around


----------



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks For the response...Did anyone ever hear of such? I'm just trying to be able to load a lot of salt and not have to re load often. I'll be salting a 2 acre parking lot, 1 mile of winding roadway that goes around the entire building. The roadway is 20 ft wide... How much salt can a hitch mount hold?? Does any one else have any ideas???


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I suppose you could get a 2 yard V box and mount it to a trailer, but it would be treacherous towing in icy conditions. Your tow vehicle would have to have some weight to it to have any traction.

I don't really recommend this approach, but it would suit your parameters.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Someone on this site has done the same thing your talking about. I have seen pictures on this site, somewhere.

I would have to assume you could tow as much as the trailer is rated for - that is if your truck is rated for what the trailer max is!

I tow a skid steer around from time to time in a storm and it is very difficult to tow in a bad snow storms, especially in 8" or deeper. If you get stuck - it just about kills that truck for the event - in my opinion. I would try to stick with a unit on the truck, unless you could store the trailer and salt at the site you were servicing. Then you could plow the site and hook up the trailer and have at it! 

Chuck B.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

You're talking about 190,000 sf, so your application rate will be getting close to a ton per app. With that kind of usage why not go with a vee box? Anything bigger than a 1 cy unit will hold that much material and cause you a lot less hassle than towing something.


----------



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

Snowworks....Do you know where yoy saw this or pics of this???


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

This is the only tow behind spreader I've seen produced by a large manufacturer http://www.dumptrucks.com/literature/litLST3420B.html
probably not what what your looking for though  .


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Dave had a vee box on an old double axle boat trailer, worked just fine until the trailer rusted away three years ago.
Really is not hard to do just make a mounting bar and support and hang any tailgate spreader on the back of a small trailer that is rated for the weight that you will be carrying.
But remember to try and keep the weight up over the axle.
Or you could go with one of the SnowEx Vee Pro's would fit right in the back of a small utility trailer.

 John..............


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Something I just thought of after Garagekeepers post;

A V box transfers weight to the rear as it unloads, lightening your tongue weight. At a certain point, the trailer will begin to sway, very dangerous in icy weather. Not so sure I'd want to try this.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

I remember a guy who plowed a lot locally. He left the trailer and his salt on the site. When he was done plowing he'd load the trailer and pull it through the plowed lot to de-ice. He may have travelled over the road to one or two other lots, but mostly for the one lot. I don't see why it couldn't be done. I wouldn't consider it a high produciton piece of equipment, but it would fit the bill if needed.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Im sure this has been discussed here before, try a search. But there is a company near me, Tarrant Manufacturing, they make a couple of different v-box on a trailer setups. if you are interested post a reply or email me and I will give you the phone number. They are a great business to deal with, I believe Pelican has dealt with them. BUT I don't know how I would feel about towing all that weight around in icy conditions. just my 2 cents

Rick


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

ask and yeah shall recieve

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2558530423&category=11766


----------



## James_Jimmy (Sep 19, 2003)

Probably not what you're looking for, but here's a clever idea used by Consolidated Freightways at one of their terminals. It's a Swenson spreader mounted on a 5th wheel dolly.

From www.hankstruckpictures.com

Bummer, didn't work. Oh well, I'll just link to it: 
Link


----------



## SCFALL (Nov 24, 2002)

Our DPW has the same spreader that Howard found on Ebay, they have used it for over 10yrs with no problems. They haul it with a 1 ton dump that is loaded with salt and can dump right into the spreader as needed. Scott


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Guy in my town bought a western stainless steel spreader and put it on a homemade trailer and pulls it around like that. He takes it to the job unhooks and plows the re hooks and salts. Doesn't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Just saw a 2 yrd v box mounted on a trailer this morning in the truck trader. I think it was $5000. Only problem would be its in MA.


----------



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

*thanks to all*

Thanks for all the input. I stumbled across a brand new in box snow ex vee 6000 for $2000.00. The man is going to help me install it next weekend. He is a local guy that sells that kind of stuff, and I guess the Dealer took the line away from him. Any way, he swears by the product and I have read many other people have too. I looks great...poly...2 separate motors...vibrator...& auger...Variable speeds..It looks like it ionstally fairly easily. Any one have this setup???and how does it work for you??


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

We have two snow ex v6000's and had very good results with them last winter. We ran them on F350's. I didn't see a post that said what you were going to install them on, but make sure you've got the load capacity.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Epoke makes a whole range of towed spreaders, from side walk to tandem axle trailershttp://www.epoke.com/english/products/tow.htm 
I had a 60" tow behind years a go from epoke, they have a diamond shaped drop pattern, which is adjustable. Big problem with the tow behind is it has to be removed for plowing, unless you're really good at backing up a trailer, with a short tongue.
There quite common in Canada, especially the one that hook to the back of a dump truck, lift the box and the wheels touch the ground which drives the spreader.

Bill


----------

